# [Hard - Soft] Sistema de respaldo (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados

Que sistema me pueden recomendar para mantener un servidor trabajando en caso de fallas ?

Alguien ha usado algo que me pueda orientar al respecto ?

Se me ocurre que lo mas facil de dañar es el disco duro.

Saludos

----------

## luispa

No se si te entendo bien, 

Cualquier cosa puede fallar, desde la corriente eléctrica hasta la aplicación. Depende de "cuanta" disponibilidad quieres tendrás que ir desde el hardware hasta el software (aplicaciones). Tienes que tener en cuenta dos conceptos complementarios en cada uno de los elementos, la tolerancia a fallos (por ejemplo redundar el servidor o la fuente de alimentación) y la alta disponibilidad (por ejemplo en las aplicaciones)

Corriente Eléctrica (SAI), Servidor (duplicado), Fuente de alimentación (redundante), discos (raid 'n', duplicados, mirror), software (depende de qué servicios quieras tener y si soportan diseños de alta disponibilidad), el número de combinaciones es enorme y siempre pensar en cual es el  único punto de fallo (algo que si se "cae" rompe toda foto e invalida todas tus previsiones). 

También depende de para qué usas el servidor, si es para un servicio de una empresa crítico no es lo mismo que para servicios caseros o tuyos propios. A modo de ejemplo, esto último es mi caso, simplemente uso una SAI y tengo duplicados los discos, hago copias semi-automáticas del disco 0 (S.O.) y de los discos de datos. Ante un fallo siempre puedo tirar de backup y reconstruir.

Luis

----------

## JotaCE

 *luispa wrote:*   

> No se si te entendo bien, 
> 
> Cualquier cosa puede fallar, desde la corriente eléctrica hasta la aplicación. Depende de "cuanta" disponibilidad quieres tendrás que ir desde el hardware hasta el software (aplicaciones). Tienes que tener en cuenta dos conceptos complementarios en cada uno de los elementos, la tolerancia a fallos (por ejemplo redundar el servidor o la fuente de alimentación) y la alta disponibilidad (por ejemplo en las aplicaciones)
> 
> Corriente Eléctrica (SAI), Servidor (duplicado), Fuente de alimentación (redundante), discos (raid 'n', duplicados, mirror), software (depende de qué servicios quieras tener y si soportan diseños de alta disponibilidad), el número de combinaciones es enorme y siempre pensar en cual es el  único punto de fallo (algo que si se "cae" rompe toda foto e invalida todas tus previsiones). 
> ...

 

Pues es algo muy sencillo este servidor tiene instaldo, squid, dansguardian, samba.

Samba comparte algunas carpetas con bases de datos de programas windows. me da panico que la red deje de trabajar por una falla.

----------

## luispa

Echale un ojo a este artículo, y busca en google por cosas similares para los otros servicios. Si te da "pánico", que lo entiendo, la solución son dos servidores para tener algo más de disponibilidad. Ahora bien, te aviso que luego se va complicando  :Smile: .

Luis

----------

